# Richmond Laser Aogami Super Gyuto or Masakage Koishi Gyuto vs ?



## steg (Apr 2, 2014)

LOCATION
What country are you in?
USA, NY

KNIFE TYPE
What type of knife are you interested in (e.g., chefs knife, slicer, boning knife, utility knife, bread knife, paring knife, cleaver)?
Chef's Knife

Are you right or left handed?
Right 

Are you interested in a Western handle (e.g., classic Wusthof handle) or Japanese handle?
I like the D Shape handle but will most likely getting stuck with an octagonal handle which I've never held, any input on this would be great

What length of knife (blade) are you interested in (in inches or millimeters)?
270mm tops, probable more comfortable with 240mm or even 210mm

Do you require a stainless knife? (Yes or no)
No

What is your absolute maximum budget for your knife?
$200 but flexible


KNIFE USE
Do you primarily intend to use this knife at home or a professional environment?
Home 

What are the main tasks you primarily intend to use the knife for (e.g., slicing vegetables, chopping vegetables, mincing vegetables, slicing meats, cutting down poultry, breaking poultry bones, filleting fish, trimming meats, etc.)? (Please identify as many tasks as you would like.)
Cutting anything that doesn't have bones

What knife, if any, are you replacing?
None, I just realized that I don't have a "Chefs" knife, mainly Santoku's and vegetable knifes but no real "Chefs" knife

Do you have a particular grip that you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for the common types of grips.)
Pinch

What cutting motions do you primarily use? (Please click on this LINK for types of cutting motions and identify the two or three most common cutting motions, in order of most used to least used.)
Push/Pull, Chop/Slice

What improvements do you want from your current knife? If you are not replacing a knife, please identify as many characteristics identified below in parentheses that you would like this knife to have.)
Less food resistance

Better aesthetics (e.g., a certain type of finish; layered/Damascus or other pattern of steel; different handle color/pattern/shape/wood; better scratch resistance; better stain resistance)?
Less interested in any of this, moreso which would be a nice overall laser-like all purpose knife

Comfort (e.g., lighter/heavier knife; better handle material; better handle shape; rounded spine/choil of the knife; improved balance)?
I'd like to stick with a D-Shaped Handle but might be stuck with octaganal which I've never held, a taller than normal blade height for the gyuto/chefs knife if possible

Ease of Use (e.g., ability to use the knife right out of the box; smoother rock chopping, push cutting, or slicing motion; less wedging; better food release; less reactivity with food; easier to sharpen)?
Out of the Box use would be top priority as I'm still getting practice with water stones, Looking for something with less resistance when going through food. Not wanting something super reactive but I'm now used to wiping/cleaning my knives off nearly immediately after using them after purchasing my Masakage Yuki Nakiri

Edge Retention (i.e., length of time you want the edge to last without sharpening)?
A few months would be ideal, with minor daily use on a few ingredients

KNIFE MAINTENANCE
Do you use a bamboo, wood, rubber, or synthetic cutting board? (Yes or no.)
Yes

Do you sharpen your own knives? (Yes or no.)
Learning with a few waterstones (still need to buy a sub 1000 grit stone and leveling stone) and Ceramic 8000 Grit Steel 

If not, are you interested in learning how to sharpen your knives? (Yes or no.)
n/a

Are you interested in purchasing sharpening products for your knives? (Yes or no.)
Yes


SPECIAL REQUESTS/COMMENTS

Mainly curious which would be a better to live with all purpose laser that's sharp out of the box. Or an equally performing alternative with a D-Shaped Right Handled Handle.

Very satisfied with my latest Masakage Purchase (Yuki Nakiri) which is why I'm debating purchasing the Masakage Koishi Gyuto for an all purpose laser-like knife but wanted to cross-shop the Richmond Laser Aogami Super with it and see what other equal performing alternatives that are out there for a round the same budget for ~$200 that may have a D-Shaped Handle as opposed to an octagonal one.


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 2, 2014)

From my understanding, even though Richmond calls his knife Laser, it does not fit the more common understanding of a laser as a knife that lightweight and thin overall. The Richmond Laser is thicker at the spine than more typical lasers, but it does seem to be a decent cutter (though I've never used one), at least from various accounts of users. I personally think there are enough comments on them that I'd be interested in trying one.

I previously owned a Masakage Koishi, and it, too, was thicker at the spine (and heavier) than what I would consider a laser. It was a very nice knife, with a nice grind, and was well finished. I liked it. It's also significantly above your preferred price of $200. If your max truly extends up to $340, there are probably some other knives you should be considering. 

With both of these being HRC of 63 or higher, I'm not sure if rock chopping is recommended for either of them.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2014)

the koishi line should be alittle over budget for you. you said your budget was $200? neither or those knives are lasers, they both have spines around 3.5mm for the 240mm lengths. ive heard good things about both knives however.


----------



## steg (Apr 2, 2014)

toddnmd said:


> From my understanding, even though Richmond calls his knife Laser, it does not fit the more common understanding of a laser as a knife that lightweight and thin overall. The Richmond Laser is thicker at the spine than more typical lasers, but it does seem to be a decent cutter (though I've never used one), at least from various accounts of users. I personally think there are enough comments on them that I'd be interested in trying one.
> 
> I previously owned a Masakage Koishi, and it, too, was thicker at the spine (and heavier) than what I would consider a laser. It was a very nice knife, with a nice grind, and was well finished. I liked it. It's also significantly above your preferred price of $200. If your max truly extends up to $340, there are probably some other knives you should be considering.
> 
> With both of these being HRC of 63 or higher, I'm not sure if rock chopping is recommended for either of them.



Lets go all the way up to ~$350 what other knives would I be considering at that price point. I must have gotten the Masakage Lines mixed up price wise, must have been looking at Mizu for a price when the Koishi is what I meant to look at. To be clear Koishi is the line Im still interested in. Updating the original post.


----------



## steg (Apr 2, 2014)

can't edit the original post but $350 is now the budget top-end


----------



## labor of love (Apr 2, 2014)

are you basically looking for a nice stainless clad carbon knife? i really like gengetsu but they stay sold out forever it seems. kochi stainless clad is sold out as well. actually, the richmond laser is sold out also. id recommend you look into takeda. the kurouchi finish is pretty decent against reactivity, but you need to do your best not to scrub it off when cleaning. takeda profile makes it a pretty versatile cutter too. it rock chops, push cuts and guillotine cuts with ease. at $330 for a 240mm gyuto its a perfect fit for your budget. if your really worried about reacitivity takeda also has a stainless clad version that costs a little more.


----------



## erikz (Apr 2, 2014)

What about a konosuke HD 240mm gyuto? Goes for around $350.


----------



## Ruso (Apr 2, 2014)

Was about to recommend Konosuke HD2 as well. Semi-stainless laser with good F&F not bad priced.


----------



## rogue108 (Apr 2, 2014)

I would recommend a Ginga or Sakai Yusuke from BlueWayJapan on Ebay. It appears the Wa-handled Gingas are only available in 210mm and Western handle in 240mm both stainless. The Sakai Yusukes are only available in White #2 Wa-Handle 210mm. 

CKTG has the Konosuke HD2 Wa Handle 240mm for $268 and its in stock.


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 2, 2014)

Tosho just posted these, not sure of the price, but the look pretty interesting to me.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/17711-New-GS-line-of-knives-from-Konosuke-Sakai


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 2, 2014)

I may take some heat saying this but aogami laser I had was a good performer , i only sold it because of preferring to use 270's


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## daveb (Apr 2, 2014)

Lot of good values on B/S/T that would fit requirements. Marko practice, Itinomonn, others. Save a few bucks and if you don't like, try again.


----------

